# Looks like my car will be on the EQUULEUS LEADER



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*Going 240*


----------



## wcbimmer (Sep 11, 2007)

*EL - Gatun Locks Panama Canal*

EL is currently anchored outside the Gatun Locks. Somebody tell that captian to raise anchor and get the hell going . . .

By the way, if anyone is interested in checking out the web cam at Gatun Locks here is the link: http://www.pancanal.com/eng/photo/camera-java.html 
I've attached the current pic from the web cam but the EL is not in view yet.

(Update: After looking at the position of the EL in the AIS picture, and then comparing to a view of the Panama Canal on Google Earth, it seems that the EL has already gone through Gatun Locks and is just waiting to proceed. I'll be busy today but if someone else has time to monitor the web cam for the other locks and post a pic of the EL passing through that would be cool.)


----------



## sdmikev (Dec 7, 2007)

sdsanta said:


> And I too pushed the car for a brief spell up to 4500 rpm's. My top speed was less than yours, probably because my convertible is 500 lbs heavier. Had to drive like that at least once, never be able to do it here, at least not legally!


I apparently can't type. Meant to say "above 4500" as opposed to "about 4500." 245 km/h was in the 5500 or so rpm range if I recall correctly. I was more concerned with looking at the road and only quickly scanned the gauges long enough to check speed. How fast the engine was going seemed less important than verifying that the Skoda I was about to pass didn't decide to get cute and pass the truck in front of him at the wrong time...



JSpira said:


> Sdmikev
> 
> It doens´t look like you were entered into the official European Delivery calendar so I added you. If the listing needs any adjustment, please advise via PM.
> 
> You have a 335i btw, not a 335ci, so 335i is what went into the listing. The designation 335ci was discontinued by BMW with the E46.


Thanks. Listing in the calendar looks fine. I noted that my car was badged as a 335i. Made me wonder why BMW stopped with the "c." While it is obviously a bit redundant on the car (obviously it's a coupe, it has two doors), typing "I have a 335ci" is less cumbersome than "I have a 335i coupe."


----------



## wcbimmer (Sep 11, 2007)

*Yippeeeee!*

Well I'm a happy camper indeed, sipping a glass of wine now that I just saw my car! :thumbup: Actually, I was just watching the EL on one of the Panama Canal web cams. It was a bit like watching paint dry as I sat here for about an hour while it made its way to the web cam location, the Miraflores Locks. But man was it sweet to see it arrive and pass through. :rofl: I've attached a pic but, unfortunately, I could not copy the view from the high resolution camera where you could clearly read 'Equuleus Leader' on the side of the vessel.

Let the countdown begin . . . :drive::drive::drive:


----------



## sdsanta (Apr 13, 2007)

Cool pics! Thanks WC


----------



## wcbimmer (Sep 11, 2007)

sdsanta said:


> Cool pics! Thanks WC


:beerchug:


----------



## wcbimmer (Sep 11, 2007)

*EL now in Pacific*

EL has made it thru the Panama Canal and is now heading toward open waters in the Pacific at 19.4 knots (Latitude N 8°05.344' Longitude W 79°40.466' ) .

Sdsanta, what is the satus of your bosses car? Did you happen to send him a copy of the EL pics from the Miraflores Locks ?


----------



## sdsanta (Apr 13, 2007)

The completion date for my boss' car is showing as 12/12. There's no doubt he'll be at port well after us. customs and the VPC are the big variables. New cars are pre-cleared, so they get through customs pretty quick. I have a scratch the VPC will have to fix, so that will add a few days. An interesting twist is that the CA that sold both of us our cars is a personal friend of mine that I've known for 20 years. So I've told her if his shows up first to hide it in the back of the garage... Like I said, at least he won't have the cool personalized keychain from the Welt!


----------



## mikeytown (Oct 30, 2006)

wcbimmer said:


> Well I'm a happy camper indeed, sipping a glass of wine now that I just saw my car! :thumbup: Actually, I was just watching the EL on one of the Panama Canal web cams. It was a bit like watching paint dry as I sat here for about an hour while it made its way to the web cam location, the Miraflores Locks. But man was it sweet to see it arrive and pass through. :rofl: I've attached a pic but, unfortunately, I could not copy the view from the high resolution camera where you could clearly read 'Equuleus Leader' on the side of the vessel.
> 
> Let the countdown begin . . . :drive::drive::drive:


NICE!!!


----------



## June Bug (Dec 10, 2007)

*On the boat with you.*

:clap:My 550i, Alpine white with brown leather is on the same boat. I took ED on 11/10 in the snow and rain. This is my hubby's car. His 2004 545i lease expired in October. Once he gets the new one, I get to take my X 5 back to ATL.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

June Bug said:


> :clap:My 550i, Alpine white with brown leather is on the same boat. I took ED on 11/10 in the snow and rain. This is my hubby's car. His 2004 545i lease expired in October. Once he gets the new one, I get to take my X 5 back to ATL.


Hi June.

Welcome to the Fest. :thumbup:

I don't see you on the Official European Delivery calendar. Please add your car (or if you want me to do it, let me know).


----------



## wcbimmer (Sep 11, 2007)

*EL - Off Guatemala Coast*

EL is chugging along off the Guatemal coastline (12 18.267 N, 91 22.917 W).

Quote:
Originally Posted by June Bug 
My 550i, Alpine white with brown leather is on the same boat. I took ED on 11/10 in the snow and rain. This is my hubby's car. His 2004 545i lease expired in October. Once he gets the new one, I get to take my X 5 back to ATL.

June Bug - Have you posted any pics? I almost went for the brown leather interior in my car so I'm curious to see how it looks with Alpine white.


----------



## PaulyD (Jul 26, 2007)

What do you all think? Will the EL make it to port by 12/16? :dunno:


----------



## wcbimmer (Sep 11, 2007)

PaulyD said:


> What do you all think? Will the EL make it to port by 12/16? :dunno:


The port's arrival schedule reflects 12/16 but the schedule hasn't been updated in 5 days. Hopefully, they will update tomorrow.

My CA tells me that he 'doubts very much' that I will have the car by Christmas but definitely before the end of the year. Rather discouraging since I'll have been admitted to AA by then . . .


----------



## LuizMiranda (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh man, I'm really hoping I get mine by the 30th of Dec, I'm up in Seattle though so probably add another 3-4 days from you wcbimmmer  It's tuff though with everyone in holiday mode people tend to work slower heheh


----------



## davidk (Feb 13, 2006)

Like you, LuizMiranda, I am in the Seattle area and am hoping to have our X3 delivered before the end of the year. Our CA (in Yakima) believes we may even have it before Christmas, but given the amount of time off and generally slower attitudes during the holidays I will be very happy to have it before New Year's Day. Waiting is the toughest part!


----------



## PaulyD (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow your CA's in Seattle are telling you by Christmas huh? I'm in San Diego...Hmm... I hope all the cars clear customs soon :thumbup:


----------



## LuizMiranda (Jun 18, 2007)

Yakima uh? Did you use Tito?  I'm picking it up in Yakima as well  I *really* doubt christmas but hopefully by the 31st


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

My dealer's 30-40 mins from the port. So he said about 7-10 days upon arrival. So that would be up to christmas. :thumbup: Hopefully sooner!!


----------



## davidk (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes, I purchased from Tiho - he was great! I really think before Christmas will be quite a stretch, but by New Year...I hope!


----------



## samwoo2go (Nov 19, 2006)

who's the first one to get a ED car? how long did it take from the day the ship docked?


----------



## titusman (Apr 16, 2007)

Picked my car yesterday at Chapman BMW in Phoenix. The car was nicely detailed and mats put back in place and rear plate was in the car. I took everything else out of the car. The VPC did not repair the passenger front rim which had some mild curb rash. I will probably notify my CA next week. I did not have an ipod cable in Europe and the dealer included it and the adapter works great. I do not have the idrive but the hifi display shows 2 lines and inputs all playlist/artist/genre/song information. The sound is also fantastic. 

I also received the trailer hitch for a 2006 328xi wagon the same day. It does not fit the sedan and I have already sent it back. A bit of bummer as I was hoping to finally get my bikes off the roof.


----------



## mikeytown (Oct 30, 2006)

JSpira said:


> From your pictures it looks like the front bracket was already on the car in Munich, no?


Yes it was, but I thought they were using double-sided tape nowadays instead of actually drilling into the bumper.


----------



## mikeytown (Oct 30, 2006)

samwoo2go said:


> who's the first one to get a ED car? how long did it take from the day the ship docked?


Pretty much everyone got it this past week. It took most of us here about an average of 1.5 weeks.


----------



## sdsanta (Apr 13, 2007)

Congrats everyone! Glad we can all start out 2008 driving our new cars.


----------



## wcbimmer (Sep 11, 2007)

PaulyD said:


> WcBimmer, I just read your post. I'm hoping that you have your car already:thumbup: Post pics of your ride with the new wheels.


Thanks PaulyD, and yes I did take redelivery yesterday. :thumbup:

The dealer's shuttle car driver that picked me up made a nice comment on the way about the new wheels so I was a happy camper even before I got to see the car again. I took my son with me. It was cool to see the expression on his face when we left the dealership and I punched it a bit going up the on ramp to the freeway.  It was nice that the dealer left the rear euro plate on the car. The front bracket was also still on the car (installed by Welt) so I'll pop in the front euro plate back in until the regular license plates arrive. I've already seen a few smiles.

It's been raining here a bit so I'll take some pics as soon as it clears up.

Congrats to all who now have their cars and best wishes for a very short wait to those still waiting for redelivery. The process for me took 7 1/2 weeks from drop off to redelivery. Actually quite reasonable considering it was 14 days before my car was even loaded onto the EL. It certainly has been fun hanging with all you guys during the wait. It certainly made the wait bearable.

Thanks for the company! :drive:


----------



## davidk (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, not everyone has received their car yet. I was hoping to have ours redelivered and in my garage by now, but as of 4:00 today, no delivery truck has shown up to deliver our X3. Looks like I will have to wait until next weekend before seeing it again. :bawling:


----------



## LuizMiranda (Jun 18, 2007)

Mine arrived on Monday 12/31 in Yakima. I'm planning on picking it up on saturday, hopefully, the snow over the passes will not hinder my drive to Seattle. I tried getting chains but was told tires are too low profile (335i) and wouldn't fit, so, Go DSC!


----------

